

Indian Supreme Court strikes down anti free speech law - nithinr6
http://www.medianama.com/2015/03/223-section-66a-unconstritutional/

======
devnonymous
This is massive because this law (section 66A) has been used extensively in
the past to enforce internet censorship due to it's vague wording on
'objectionable' material. At different times, pastebin, github, youtube,
facebook ..etc links have been blocked due to silly application of this law.
Worse still people have been charged and jailed for just sharing or liking
articles on FB or twitter. Good riddance for something that shouldn't have
existed in the first place. There still is some hope for my country.

